# Favourite Sci-Fi or Fantasy Book Character



## Allanon (Sep 10, 2005)

mine would have to be Allanon from TSOS, but i also like Kerk from Deathworld, he's cool.


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 10, 2005)

jon shannow from the bloodstone series (david gemmell)


by the way is there not a similar thread already running?


----------



## Allanon (Sep 10, 2005)

im not sure buddy like i say im computer illiterate, takes me a while to find things!!


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 10, 2005)

I think there was a thread for each of them Allanon.  One back in July and the other about April.  Both here in the SFF Lounge.

I am sure you will soon find your way around.  There is a Search button up on the Taskbar above, that might get you there quicker.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 10, 2005)

Itkovian - Malazan series, Steven Erikson


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 10, 2005)

There you are Allanon, looks as if it doesn't really matter 

Mine is 'Faraday, Tree Friend' from The Axis & Redemption Trilogies by Sara Douglass.


----------



## nixie (Sep 10, 2005)

Very hard to choose,at the moment I'd say Achamian fro Bakker, Prince of Nothing series


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 10, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> There you are Allanon, looks as if it doesn't really matter


Because I posted? Wow. Go me


----------



## Allanon (Sep 11, 2005)

im struggling with my choice i have just remembered another character who comes top of my list, only just in front of allanon tho....

Roland Deschain.  Gunslinger.  The Dark Tower.

he's awesome.


----------



## kyektulu (Sep 11, 2005)

*I dont know if he is my favorite but I like Alaric from the Sorcerers Son trilogy by Phylis Eistenstein. 

*


----------



## Brys (Sep 11, 2005)

Just 1 character? It's hard enough limiting it to 25, but I think in the end I have to say Steerpike, from Mervyn Peake's Gormenghast.

Of course huge numbers of others deserve mentions (I'll try not to do more than one from each series - Captain Quire (Gloriana), Anasurimbor Kellhus (Prince of Nothing), Elric, Raven (Black Company), Thomas Covenant, Fitz (Farseer), Paul Atreides (Dune), Raif Severance (Sword of Shadows), Joseph K (the Trial), Gray Mouser (Lankhmar), Tyrion Lannister (ASOIAF), Uther Doul (the Scar), Jant Shira (The Year of Our War), Severian (Book of the New Sun), Ganelon (Amber)).


----------



## BINKY (Sep 11, 2005)

I LOVE "DEATH" from the Discworld novels.......he's just so dry and i love the fact that he doesn't "get" everything.
Either him or Belgarath the Sorcerer............just because although he's all powerful, he's still really sarcastic and likes to sit in the tavern getting drunk!!!


----------



## kaneda (Sep 11, 2005)

Raistlin Majere.  Was completly obsessed with that character for a long period.  Still am a bit


----------



## Jay (Sep 11, 2005)

As noted in a recent thread here

1. The Weaver - Perdido Street Station - *China Mieville*

2. Uther Doul - The Scar - *China Mieville*

3. Severian - The Book of the New Sun - *Gene Wolfe*

4. The Wandeingr Jew - A Canticle for Lebowitz - *Walter Miller Jr.
*
5. Tyrion Lannister - _A Song of Ice and Fire_ - *George R.R. Martin*

6. Thomas Covenant – _Chronicles of Thomas Covenant_ – *Stephen F. Donalsdon
*
7. Elric Melnibone – _Elric Saga_ – *Michael Moorcock* 

8. Cornelius - _Cornelius Quartet_ - *Michael Moorcock*

9. Caine - Heroes Die/ Blades of Tyshalle - *Matt Stover*

10. Corwin – _Chronicles of Amber_ – *Roger Zealazny* 

11. Paul Atredies - _Dune_ - *Frank Herbert*

12. Flagg – _Dark Tower_, Eyes of the Dragon, The Stand etc –* Stephen King* 

13. Jant - The Year of Our War - *Steph Swainston
*
14. Solomon Kane - various work - *Robert E. Howard*

15. Grey Mouser - _Lankhmar_ - *Fritz Leiber*

16. Littlefinger - _A Song of Ice and Fire_ - *George R.R. Martin*

17. Anasurimbur Kellhus – _Prince of Nothing_ –* R. Scott Bakker* 

18. Sol Wentaub – Hyperion – *Dan Simmons* 

19. Rincewind – 'Discworld' – *Terry Pratchett* 

20. Mr. VanderMar and Mr. Croup - NeverWhere - *Neal Gaiman*

21. Thomas Abbey – A Land of Laughs – *Jonathan Carroll* 

22. Steerpyke – _Gormenghast_ – *Mervyn Peake* 

23. Andrew VanBergen – The Last Coin – *James P. Blaylock* 

24. Gandalf/Mithandir/olorin – _The Lord of the Rings_ – *JRR Tolkien* 

25. Jon Snow - _A Song of Ice and Fire_ - *George R.R. Martin* 

26. Roland – _Dark Tower_ – *Stephen King* 

27. Duncan Idaho – _Dune_ – *Frank Herbert* 

28. Death – _Discworld_ - *Terry Pratchett* 

29. Count Hasmir Fenring – _Dune_ – *Frank Herbert* 

30. Brand – _Chronicles of Amber_ – *Roger Zealazny* 

31. Kruppe - _Malazan Book of the Fallen_ - *Steven Erikson
*
32. Beren – The Silmarillion – *JRR Tolkien* 

33. Morgan - _RiddleMaster series_ - *Patricia Mckillip*

34. Kane - various- *Karl Edward Wagner*

35. Anomander Rake - _Malazan Book of the Fallen_ - *Steven Erikson*

36. The Shrike - _Hyperion_ - *Dan Simmons* 

37. Ibrahim - Drawing of the Dark - *Tim Powers* 

38. Bruno Mann - White Apples - *Jonathan Carroll* 

39. Jules Pennyman - The Last Coin - *James P. Blaylock* 

40. Horrabim - The Anubis Gates - *Tim Powers* 

41. Heloise Lamy - The Paper Grail - *James P. Blaylock* 

42. Mrs. Colutier - _His Dark Materials_ - *Philip Pullman* 

43. Wednesday - American Gods - *Neil Gaiman* 

44. Shadow American Gods - *Neal Gaiman*

45. tergis Cromis - _Virconium _- *M. John Harrison*

46. Sir Richard Francis Burton - _Riverworld_ - *Philip Jose Farmer*

47. Genly Ai - Left Hand of Darkness - *Ursula K. Leguin*

48. Brendan Doyle - The Anubis Gates - *Tim Powers*

49. Miles Naismith Vorkosigan - _Vorksogian_ - *Lois Mcmaster Bujold*

50. Guy Montag - Farenheit 451 - *Ray Bradbury*

51. Bernard Marx - Brave New World - *Aldous Huxley*

52. Kirth Gersen - _Demon Princes_ - *Jack Vance*

53. Cugel - Dying Earth - *Jack Vance*

54. Deth - _Riddle Master_ series - *Patrica Mckillip* 

55. John Uskglass - Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell - *Susanna Clarke* 

56. Childermass - Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell - *Susanna Clarke* 

57. Mahasamatman - Lord of Light - *Roger Zelazny* 

58. Joshua Calvert - _Night's Dawn trlogy_ - *Peter F. Hamilton* 

59. Winston Smith - 1984 - *George Orwell* 

60. Harold Shea - _The Complete Enchanter_ - *L. Sprague De Camp* 

61. Phaethon - _Golden Age Trilogy_ - *John C. Wright* 

62. Jane Alderberry- Iron Dragon's Daugther - *Michael Swanwick* 

63. Hunter Hawk - Night Life of Gods - *Thorne Smith* 

64. Scott Crane - The Last Call - *Tim Powers* 

65. Lyra Belacqua - _His Dark Materials_ - *Philip Pullman* 

66. Vinculus - Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell - *Susanna Clarke*

67. Jack Faust - Jack Faust - *Michael Swanwick* 

68. Casaubon - Rats and Gargoyles - *Mary Gentle*

69. Grendel - Grendel - *John Gardner*

70. Helen Vaughn - The Great God Pan - *Arthur Machen*

71. "Kid" - Dhalgren - *Samuel Delaney*

72. "k" - The Castle - *Franz Kafka*

73. Duanbai - My Life as Emperor - *Su Tong*

76. William Mandella - Forever War - *Joe Handleman*

77. Frank Cauldhame - Wasp Factory - *Ian M. Banks*

78. Woland - The Master and Margarita - *Mikhail Bulgakov*

79. Jilly Coppercorn - _Newford_ novels - *Charles de Lint*

80. Latro - Latro in the Mist - *Gene Wolfe*

81. Gwynn - The Etched City - *KJ Bishop
*
82. Dr. Gustav Uyterhoeven - The Chess Garden - *Brooks Hansen*

83. Michael Smith - Stranger in a Strange Land - *Robert Heinlien* 

84. The Divnity Student - The Divinity Student - *Michael Cisco*

85. Jack Kerouac - Move Underground - *Nick Mamatas*

86. (name less characters) - Letters from Hades - *Jeffrey Thomas*

87.Cosimo Piovasco di Rondo - The Baron in the Trees - *Italo Calvino*

88.Melquiades - One Hundred Years of Solitude - *Gabriel Garicai Marquez*

89.Steven Black - Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell - *Susanna Clarke*

90.Mrs. Charbuque - Portrait of Mrs. Charbuque - *Jeffrey Ford*

91. Isobel Avens - Signs of Life - *M. John Harrison*

92.Oshima - Kafka on the Shore - *Haruki Murakami*

93. William Kennedy - Perfect Circle - *Sean Stewart*

94.Ender Wiggins *-* Ender's Game - *Orson Scott Card*

95.Joe O'Sullivan Beare - Jerusalem Poker - *Edwart Whittmore*

96. Tyrone Slothrop - Gravity's Rainbow - *Thomas Pynchon*

97*. *Prunesquallor - _Gormenghast -_ *Mervyn Peake*

98.Yagharek - Perdido Street Station - *China Mieville*

99.(nameless) - Hard Boliled Wonderland and the end of the World - *Haruki Murakami*

100. Cley - The Physiognomy - *Jeffrey Ford*


I laos later added some I had forgotten whop deserved mention:

Seamus Finnegan - Vellum - *Hal Duncan*
Morpheus - _Sandman_ - *Neil Gaiman*


----------



## Balinor (Sep 14, 2005)

My favourite character is probably Meric from the Wi'tch series but Fesha from the darkweaver legacy and Glorfindel and Prince Imrahil from LOTR are all close runners up


----------



## jenna (Oct 11, 2005)

Druss from Legend
Parry, Mym and Niobe from Incarnations series by Piers Anthony
Hope Hubris from Bio of a Space Tyrant series by Piers Anthony


----------



## Animaiden (Oct 11, 2005)

Either Apropo from Sir Apropo of Nothing or Silk from The Belgariad and Mallorean series.  Both are liars, theives, and generally guys that you shouldn't trust.


----------



## amara (Oct 11, 2005)

pick one! that is so hard!!! but hmmmm if i had to chose... I suppose it would have to be Tom Bombadil from Lord of the Rings, what can i say i like the short odd characters!  But i really dont know how i could pick a favorite character, even just from Lord of the Rings, so many great characters!


----------



## asdar (Oct 11, 2005)

Starman Jones - Robert Heinlein 

There's been dozens if not hundreds that I've been fascinated by but Starman Jones was the one that really called to me. Maybe because it was when I was a kid and more impressionable.


----------



## angrybuddhist (Oct 12, 2005)

Slippery Jim DiGriz, The Stainless Steel Rat, by Harry Harrison.


----------



## Salazar (Oct 14, 2005)

I felt like I've done this before? oh well.

Jay, it says favorite character not community.


----------



## GOLLUM (Oct 14, 2005)

HMMM.. maybe I could nominate GOLLUM, he's so cool you know....


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Oct 14, 2005)

Rincewind (for Terry Pratchett's Discworld series) for me.

If Moorcock created the "Eternal Champion", then TP created the "Eternal Coward"


----------



## Alicia (Oct 14, 2005)

Favorite fantasy character, hmmmmm...I would have to say Artemis Entreri from R.A. Salvatore's Dark Elf series (Yes! I confess! I like him even more than Drizzt!), the White Witch from "The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe" (Chronicals of Narnia) and the Cheshire Cat (although I don't know if Alice's Adventures in WonderLand constitutes "fantasy")


----------



## Jonzey (Oct 23, 2005)

My favourite fantasy character would probably be Felisin in the Malazan series. Her character touched me in so many ways, more than any other character that I've read about. Although the majority of people hate her.


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 23, 2005)

*Jay that is quite a list! 
*


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 23, 2005)

*Another favorite has to be Dhamon Grimwolf, I am reading Jean Rabes Dhamon Saga again forgotton how kewel he is! 
*


----------



## garreth Jacks (Oct 24, 2005)

Garreth Jacks


----------



## garreth Jacks (Oct 24, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Another favorite has to be Dhamon Grimwolf, I am reading Jean Rabes Dhamon Saga again forgotton how kewel he is! *


 
Why do You Writer in *Purple *all the time


----------



## Grey (Nov 2, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister.


----------



## Balfa (Nov 5, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister (ASOIAF), Miles Vorkosigan, Ghuda & Nakor The Blue Rider (Raymond E. Feist), and many more. It's hard to choose.


----------



## Paul Darcy (Nov 5, 2005)

Bigwig - Watership Down

and Fiver too.


----------



## stirdgit (Nov 5, 2005)

The Lord Leto II from Dune.


----------



## Elenilsa (Nov 8, 2005)

FitzChivalry Farseer and the Fool/Amber, Robin Hobb's Farseer and Tawny Man series.....

Phedra no Delauney and Brother Josceline the Cassline, Carey's Kushiel series.....

Faraday and Stardrifter, the Wayfarer series by Sara Douglass

Jon Snow and TYrion Lannister, Martin's SoIaF series


----------



## Teir (Nov 10, 2005)

The Fool/Amber and his Fitzy - Robin Hobb
Arakasi - Feists Empire Series
Arithon Teir's'Ffalenn - Janny Wurts
Silk - David Eddings
Hal - Nancy Springer's Book of Isle series
Jant - Steph Swainston

(ok not strictly fantasy but I couldnt list my favourite characters without adding Sherlock Holmes and Dr John Watson, The origninal and still the best   )


----------



## Brigantian (Nov 14, 2005)

I would probably say Flash Gordon If it wasnt for the licra trousers.
I think it has to be Anthony Crowley (Crawley) from Pratchetts Good Omens, theres a bit of demon in us all.


----------



## essy (Dec 14, 2005)

kaneda said:
			
		

> Raistlin Majere. Was completly obsessed with that character for a long period. Still am a bit


 
Cheers!

My favourite characters from a few major authors - 

George RR Martin - Tyrion 
Dragonlance - Raistlin n Tas
Robin Hobb - Fool n Fitz
Raymond E Feist - Nakor n Pug
Tolkien - Aragorn
Rowling - Snape
misc - Robin Hood, King Arthur, Zhuge Liang n Cao Cao (from Romance of the Three Kingdoms)


----------



## essy (Dec 14, 2005)

Teir said:
			
		

> Silk - David Eddings


 
Him too.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Dec 20, 2005)

teh fool, from robin hobbs farseer stuff. love that dude. and i like cersi, from game of thrones, and jamie, and the whole cersi and jamie thing. tho i know, with cersi, i am one of very few!


----------



## HieroGlyph (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes, Teir, I should have guessed you'd beat me to that one...
Arithon has to be my favourite, I think.
Followed closely by many others...


----------



## kyektulu (Dec 24, 2005)

*I just pop in another vote, this time its Tanis Half-elven from Dragonlance books.*


----------



## Cricket (Dec 26, 2005)

The young animal tamer Daine, from the Immortals series by Tamora Pierce. which includes the books, Wild Magic, Wolf-Speaker, and Emperor Mage.


----------



## Prefx (Dec 28, 2005)

Sol from Hyperion. He captured the image of a loving father perfectly.


----------



## Thadlerian (Jan 3, 2006)

Jay said:
			
		

> As noted in a recent thread here
> 
> 1. The Weaver - Perdido Street Station - *China Mieville*
> 
> {etc...}


Can't beat a list like yours, Jay! But what the hey, I'll try anyway, even if it'll take me all day:

1. Ronia the Robber's Daughter - Ronja Rövardotter - *Astrid Lindgren* (Fantasy) (please read this book, it is magnificent)

2. Dr. Prunesquallor - _Gormenghast_ - *Mervyn Peake* (F)

3. Estraven - The Left Hand of Darkness - *Ursula Le Guin* (Science Fiction)

4. Nausicäa - Nausicäa of the Valley of the Wind - *Hayao Miyazaki* (SF Manga)

5. Marco Polo - Invisible Cities - *Italo Calvino* (Magical Realism)

6. Aureliano Buendia (the colonel) - One Hundred Years of Solitude - *Gabriel Garcia Marquez* (MR)

7. Sam Vimes - _Discworld_ - *Terry Pratchett* (F)

8. The late Granny Aching - _Discworld_ - *Terry Pratchett* (F)

9. Tyrion Lannister - _A Song of Ice and Fire_ - *George R.R. Martin* (F)

10. Mr. Flay - _Gormenghast_ - *Mervyn Peake* (F)

11. Radio Cowboy - Light Music - *Kathleen Ann Goonan* (SF)

12. Jonathan Lejon a.k.a. Jonathan Lionheart - The Brothers Lionheart - *Astrid Lindgren* (F)

13. Granny Weatherwax - _Discworld_ - *Terry Pratchett* (F)

14. Johnny Maxwell - _The Johnny Maxwell series_ - *Terry Pratchett* (MR/F)

15. Hazel - Watership Down - *Richard Adams* (F)

16. Tanner Sack - The Scar - *China Mièville* (F)

17. Chester - Light Music - *Kathleen Ann Goonan* (SF)

18. El-Ahrairah - Watership Down - *Richard Adams* (F)

19. Eddard Stark - _A Song of Ice and Fire_ - *George R.R. Martin* (F)

20. Chevek - The Disposessed - *Ursula Le Guin* (SF)

21. Hasimir Fenring - Dune - *Frank Herbert* (SF)

22. Dr. Bellgrove - _Gormenghast_ - *Mervyn Peake* (F)

23. Johor a.k.a George Sherban - _Canopus in Argos - Archives_ - *Doris Lessing* (SF)

24. Muzzlehatch - _Gormenghast_ - *Mervyn Peake* (F)

25. Jon Snow - _A Song of Ice and Fire_ - *George R.R. Martin* (F)

26. Sparrowhawk - _Earthsea_ - *Ursula Le Guin* (F)

27. Queen Al-Ith - _Canopus in Argos - Archives_ - *Doris Lessing* (SF)

28. Lovis - Ronia the Robber's Daughter - *Astrid Lindgren* (F)

29. Golgafrinchan captain - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe - *Douglas Adams* (SF)

30. Dirk Gently - _Dirk Gently books_ - *Douglas Adams* (MR)

31. Sansa Stark - _A Song of Ice and Fire_ - *George R.R. Martin* (F)

32. Benjamin - _Mangecoeur_ - *Mathieu Gallie/Jean-Babtiste Andreae* (Graphic Novel)

33. Matt - Ronia the Robber's Daughter - *Astrid Lindgren* (F)

34. Anthony Crowley - Good Omens - *Terry Pratchett* (F)

35. Kurotowa - Nausicäa of the Valley of the Wind - *Hayao Miyazaki* (SF-M)

36. Tom Bombadil - The Fellowship of the Ring - *J.R.R. Tolkien* (F) (and that'll be the first and last Tolkien character on this list, thank you very much!)

37. Thursday Next - _The Thursday Next novels_ - *Jasper Fforde* (F)

38. The late Rhaegar Targaryen - _A Song of Ice and Fire_ - *George R.R. Martin* (F)

39. Abiatha Swelter - _Gormenghast_ - *Mervyn Peake* (F)

40. Ambien 5 - _Canopus in Argos - Archives_ - *Doris Lessing* (SF)

41. Genly Ai - The Left Hand of Darkness - *Ursula Le Guin* (SF)

42. Tiffany Aching - _Discworld_ - *Terry Pratchett* (F)

43. Lord Vetinari - _Discworld_ - *Terry Pratchett* (F)

44. Lee Scoresby - _His Dark Materials_ - *Philip Pullman* (F)

45. Mr. Tulip - _Discworld_ - *Terry Pratchett* (F)

46. Mustrum Ridcully - _Discworld_ - *Terry Pratchett* (F)

47. Pippi Longstockings - _Pippi Longstockings books_ - *Astrid Lindgren* (MR)

48. Susan Sto Helit - _Discworld_ - *Terry Pratchett* (F)

49. Lobsang Ludd - _Discworld_ - *Terry Pratchett* (F)

50. Úrsula Iguarán - One Hundred Years of Solitude - *Gabriel Garcia Marquez* (MR)

51. Thomas Covenant - _Thomas Covenant_ - *Stephen Donaldson* (F)

52. Tenar - _Earthsea_ - *Ursula Le Guin* (F)

53. Therru - _Earthsea_ - *Ursula Le Guin* (F)

54. Vetch - _Earthsea_ - *Ursula Le Guin* (F)

55. Tetsuo - Akira - *Katsuhiro Otomo* (SF-M)

56. Remus Lupin - _Harry Potter_ - *Joanne K. Rowling* (don't listen to what she says - this is Fantasy!)

57. Uther Doul - The Scar - *China Mièville* (F)

58. Thlayli - _Watership Down_ - *Richard Adams* (F)

59. Hedrigall - The Scar - *China Mièville* (F)

60. Asbel of Pejitei - Nausicäa of the Valley of the Wind - *Hayao Miyazaki* (SF-M)

61. Klorathy - _Canopus in Argos - Archives_ - *Doris Lessing* (SF)

62. Jack Schitt - _Thursday Next novels_ - *Jasper Fforde* (F)

63. Samwell Tarly - _A Song of Ice and Fire_ - *George R.R. Martin* (F)

64. Lord Asriel - _His Dark Materials_ - *Philip Pullman* (F)

65. Lev - The Eye of the Heron - *Ursula Le Guin* (SF)

66. Iorek Byrnison - _His Dark Materials_ - *Philip Pullman* (F)

67. Balthamos - _His Dark Materials_ - *Philip Pullman* (F)

68. Jack Half-a-Prayer - Perdido Street Station - *China Miéville* (F) 

69. Rincewind - _Discworld_ - *Terry Pratchett* (F)

70. Jack Spratt - The Big Over Easy - *Jasper Fforde* (F)

71. Sandor "The Hound" Clegane - _A Song of Ice and Fire_ - *George R.R. Martin* (F)

72. Humpty Dumpty - The Big Over Easy - *Jasper Fforde* (F)

73. Mort - _Discworld_ - *Terry Pratchett* (F)

74. Agnes Nitt - _Discworld_ - *Terry Pratchett* (F)

75. William Mandella - The Forever War - *Joe Haldeman* (SF)

76. Guy Montag - Fahrenheit 451 - *Ray Bradbury*

77. Snowball - Animal Farm - *George Orwell*

78. Mr. Cavor - The First Men In The Moon - *H.G. Wells*

79. Childermass - Jonathan Strange & Mr. Norrell - *Suzannah Clarke*

80. Ogion - _Earthsea_ - *Ursula Le Guin* (F)

81. Stephen Gorgas - The Wreck of The River of Stars - *Michael Flynn* (SF)

82. Pantalaimon - _His Dark Materials_ - *Philip Pullman* (F)

83. Judah Low - Iron Council - *China Mièville* (F)

84. Isaac van der Grimnebulin - Perdido Street Station - *China Mièville* (F)

85. Saltheart Foamfollower - _Thomas Covenant_ - *Stephen Donaldson* (F)

86. The late Jon Arryn - _A Song of Ice and Fire_ - *George R.R. Martin* (F)

87. Incent - _Canopus in Argos - Archives_ - *Doris Lessing* (SF)

88. Peer Gynt - Peer Gynt - *Henrik Ibsen* (MR)

89. Kushana - Nausicäa of the Valley of the Wind - *Hayao Miyazaki* (SF-M)

90. Master Yupa - Nausicäa of the Valley of the Wind - *Hayao Miyazaki* (SF-M)

91. Baron Vladimir Harkonnen - _Dune_ - *Frank Herbert* (SF)

92. Luz - The Eye of the Heron - *Ursula Le Guin* (SF)

93. Varys - _A Song of Ice and Fire_ - *George R.R. Martin* (F)

94. Lyra Belacqua - _His Dark Materials_ - *Philip Pullman* (F)

95. Melquiades - One Hundred Years of Solitude - *Gabriel Garcia Marquez* (MR)

96. Masklin - _The Bromeliad_ - *Terry Pratchett* (F)

97. Death - _Sandman_ - *Neil Gaiman* (GN)

98. Kaneda - Akira - *Katsuhiro Otomo* (SF-M)

99. The "Heart Killer" - _Mangecoeur_ - *Mathieu Gallie/Jean-Babtiste Andreae* (GN)

100. Peter Pan - _Peter Pan_ - *Régis Loisel* (GN)

Whew, that was some effort!


----------



## Thadlerian (Jan 3, 2006)

Seems like I managed to do one of the famous double posts at last!


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jan 3, 2006)

Though he didn't really was of influence in the story... I'd like to vote for Tom the merry fellow in LOTR.


----------



## Alucard (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmm hard one, keeping the list short.

Raistlin Majere - Dragonlance Chronicles/Legends and various

Greg Mandel - Mindstar Rising/A Quantum Murder/The Nano Flower by Peter                     F Hamilton


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Jan 20, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister in George RR Martin's A Song of Ice and Fire. If any of this story ever hits a TV or Motion Picture screen I really do believe that the role of a lifetime is in that character.

Rahl


----------



## Anomander (Jul 24, 2006)

Anomander Rake: Steven Eriksson's books
Caladan Brood: Same series
Tolkein's writings: (Silmarilion)
Fingolfin
Finrod Felagund
Turin Turambar
ASOIAF:
Jon Snow
Daenerys
Brad ( suspect he's got something to do with Daenerys)


----------



## The DeadMan (Jul 25, 2006)

*Silverlock : From Silverlock by John Myers Myers*


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Jul 25, 2006)

Hot Pie, need I say more?


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Jul 25, 2006)

Jay said:
			
		

> As noted in a recent thread here
> 
> 1. The Weaver - Perdido Street Station - *China Mieville*
> 
> ...



I _like_ you!!

I have to say, after viewing your vasr list of great characters from great books, not only do I admire you for your taste in books, but in characters as well.


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 25, 2006)

The Cat Who Walks Alone from the poem by Rudyard Kipling
Ithaqua the Wind Walker from the Cthulhu Mythos
Titus Crow from the series of books by Brian Lumley
Harley Quinn the detective created by Agatha Christie
Dracula in the many books about him
Raistlin Majere from the Dragonlance books
Death from Terry Pratchett's Discworld
Granny Weatherwax from Terry Pratchett's Discworld
Luggage from Terry Pratchett's Discworld
Prince Kheldar (Silk) from David Eddings' Belgariad & Mallorean
Beldin & Belgarath the sorcerors from David Eddings' Belgariad & Mallorean
Sherlock Holmes from the Arthur Conan Doyle Books
Sandman from the comic books by Neil Gaiman
Orm Embar the dragon from the Ursula K LeGuin's Earthsea books
Lucifer from Michael Moorcock's Von Bek books
Gandalf from JRR Tolkien's Lord of the Rings
Severus Snape from JK Rowling's Harry Potter's books


----------



## Jen526 (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a thing for roguish and/or rakish archetypes, so a lot of my favorites are in that vein: 
 
The Grey Mouser - Fritz Leiber
Fflewddur Fflam - Lloyd Alexander
Silk - David Eddings
Mat Cauthon - Robert Jordan (_aka "The only reason I'm still reading WOT"_)
Pippin - Tolkien
Menion Leah - Terry Brooks (_I never quite forgave him for making the Shannara books generational and depriving me of more Menion..._)

Others:
Fitz - Robin Hobb
Skeeve - Robert Asprin
Sybel & Coren - Patricia McKillip (Forgotten Beasts of Eld)
Taran & Eilonwy - Lloyd Alexander
Sean Lord Derry - Katherine Kurtz (_Was always bitter that he didn't get much 'screen-time' after the first series_)
F'nor - Anne McCaffrey (_Ditto_)


----------



## admathman (Jul 25, 2006)

Joshua Calvert - Night's Dawn trlogy - Peter F. Hamilton
Orlando + Fredricks - Otherland - Tad Wiliams
characters in Earths Children - Jean M Auel
ther is more but I just can't think


----------



## Robert M. Blevins (Aug 4, 2006)

'Hal' from 2001 is one of my favorites, although he is strictly an electronic character. 

"Open the pod bay doors, Hal."

"I'm sorry, Dave. I'm afraid I can't do that..."


----------



## Paige Turner (Aug 4, 2006)

Eowyn


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 4, 2006)

*Im really getting to like Arutha conDoin out of Raymond E Feists 'Riftwar Saga,
Jimmy the hand is a sweet little guy from there too.

Yet overall my fave is probably still Raistlin Majere... u cant beat him...! 
*


----------



## Aeris (Aug 5, 2006)

I like pretty much all of the characters from The Lord of the Rings.

Silk - Belgariad & Mallorean by David Eddings
Karvonen - The Raven Ring by Patricia C. Wrede
Eleret - The Raven Ring by Patricia C. Wrede
Morwen - The Enchanted Forest Chronicles by Patricia C. Wrede
Cimorene - The Enchanted Forest Chronicles by Patricia C. Wrede
Kazul - The Enchanted Forest Chronicles by Patricia C. Wrede
Kim - Mairelon the Magician by Patricia C. Wrede
Ender - Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card
Alanna - The Song of the Lioness quartet by Tamora Pierce
Paks (Paksenarrion) - The Deed of Paksenarrion by Elizabeth Moon
George - The Song of the Lioness quartet by Tamora Pierce

A lot of Patricia C. Wrede, I know.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 14, 2021)

Logen Nine Fingers frim Joe Abercrombie's  *First Law Trilogy *


----------



## Rodders (Apr 14, 2021)

I've always liked the grey characters and ant-heroes, so i think my favourite is the crew of the Nostalgia for Infinity, specifically Ilia Volyova. You know she's done some questionable, perhaps horrible things, but ends up doing the right thing anyway.

I'd love for Reynolds to return to the ship and tell Captain Brannigan's story.

A recent favourite is the intagliated Lededj Y'Breq from Iain M. Bank's Surface Detail. A book i found to be quite superb.

Rex from Adrian Tchaikovsky's Dogs of War.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Apr 14, 2021)

Arthur Dent. Because I think all of us - to some extent - are Arthur Dent. I know I am.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 15, 2021)

John Grimes the main character in A Bertram Chandlers Classic Space opera series .


----------



## Maseeha.Aellari (Apr 15, 2021)

Probably Kvothe from The Kingkiller Chronicles. Can't wait for Doors of Stone to come out.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Apr 15, 2021)

Pick a favorite character out of 50 years of SF reading?  After contemplating punching you in the nose over the absurdity of the idea:

Woodrow Wilson Smith alias Lazarus Long


----------



## Guttersnipe (Apr 15, 2021)

Captain Nemo from 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
Professor Lupin from the Harry Potter series
Ogion from A Wizard of Earthsea
Atreyu from The Neverending Story


----------

